

Beware, Tech Abandoners. People Without Facebook Accounts Are 'Suspicious.' - hornokplease
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmirhill/2012/08/06/beware-tech-abandoners-people-without-facebook-accounts-are-suspicious/

======
joshlegs
I was just reading some other similar article someone posted from the India
Times. What is alarming, to me, is that anyone would realistically say someone
who does not acquiesce to societal pressures to share every tiny detail of
their personal lives is somehow criminally insane. It is a very disturbing
trend.

If everybody jumped off a bridge, would you do it too? Psychologists say you
might just be insane if you wouldn't.

------
lazugod
Textbook advertising. Create a need (not being a suspicious mass murderer) and
fill that need with your brand (Facebook and its ads) rather than an actual
solution (understanding society and one's place in it, and out of it).

